# New to Freshwater and Planted tanks... Just finished planting!



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey, It looks good.
You are lucky that you got such a big tank to start with 
Read more about the plants, their needs. 
All the best


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Not a bad start at all...reminds me of my 29 gallon when I began its current iteration. By the way, what fish is that schooling in the middle of the tank?


----------



## T Jager (May 23, 2012)

Looks like a great start. As you get deeper into this fantastic hobby (obsession) your tastes might change scape wise, but your tank looks very good.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words!

The school in the middle is made up of Bosemani Rainbows. They aren't very colorful in this crappy pic. 

As for the scape, it has already changed since this pic! I am adding some slate in the next day or two as well as a black background. My struggle right now is finding some plants that are a bit bigger to fill all of that empty space. I am thinking some amazon swords. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## T Jager (May 23, 2012)

Swords would work fine, maybe some cyperus helfrei or taller species of vallisneria. Some narrow leaf java fern would give a tropical feel to it. Don't be afraid to try new species of plants. That's half the fun.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (Mar 7, 2014)

T Jager said:


> Swords would work fine, maybe some cyperus helfrei or taller species of vallisneria. Some narrow leaf java fern would give a tropical feel to it. Don't be afraid to try new species of plants. That's half the fun.


Great ideas. I'm gonna put some swords in. I actually added 2 java ferns this evening (tied to the driftwood). What do you mean by new species? My tank is stocked, so I'm up for anything plant-wise! I would like to get to heavy planted...


----------



## Saverio (Nov 26, 2006)

herefishyfishyfishy said:


> It's not much compared to most of you, but it's my little slice of heaven!


Nice start! 

A little slice of heaven is the perfect description. 

God I love this hobby. :icon_smil


----------



## T Jager (May 23, 2012)

Don't be afraid to try some of the more difficult or unique plants that are out there. A lot of plants can be grown quite nice without co2 and high light. There's always new cultivars of swords coming out. I used to be hesitant in trying new species when reading up on them. Then I figured hey if I kill it, it's a plant and not a fish. So that made me feel better. Lol


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice start!! Can't wait for your tank to fill in.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

What setup do you have for lighting?


----------

